# new aquisition



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

my old man just snagged this puppy (after a little coaxing from yours truly). He's got a thing for clean original quirky german cars, w/ some potential for collectibility, so I threw the URQ out there for a possibility.
supposedly, this car was used by an Audi exec to bring to the '84 LA olympics. Thus, the commemorative decal. 85k miles, all original:
















let me know what you think. I will work on getting better pics soon









_Modified by ThaCorradoKid at 2:14 PM 6-19-2008_



_Modified by ThaCorradoKid at 4:19 PM 6-19-2008_


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: new aquisition (ThaCorradoKid)*

It's not a red x, it's not a white ? in a blue box... it's A RED RECTANGLE!!!


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

see, ultra rare!








I see it just fine, idk wtf is wrong. i'll try a different host site... gimme a sec


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: new aquisition (ThaCorradoKid)*

Does it look like this one?








That was for sale here? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...le:us
And talked about here..
http://forums.audiworld.com/qu...phtml


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

yes, thats the one. i'll still try to get other pics.


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

is it fixed yet?


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*

Now they're the ?'s. I'd try Photobucket.


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

how about now


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*

looks good. i want one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

ARRR!!! US bumpers, other than that, brilliant


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (mik_git)*

Could you please post some shots of the underside?
That's the most original Quatty I've even seen, even still has the unleaded decal on the flap....


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

I'll try to grab some shots of the underside when its getting some chassis maint. It's pretty remarkable under there...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*

make sure your pops keeps it out of the sun, the dashes on the '84 are rare like hens teeth, and like to crack.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Gorgeous car!


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

thanks for the words. car is safe in a garage next to a few original low-milage german brothers.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*

Very nice indeed. Yes, I remember when this car was for sale a bit ago, looked amazing. Nice piece your dad acquired, white is an awesome color for the old Audi's


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (mik_git)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mik_git* »_ARRR!!! US bumpers, other than that, brilliant

What he said!
Looks mint! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

nice find!! i took a similar pic of my 4kq on a bridge with that same grate material... but it's in oregon!


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_Nice piece your dad acquired, white is an awesome color for the old Audi's

and the new ones!








nice car derracuda!


----------

